# التحاليل الميكروبيولوجية لمياه الشرب



## esmaildagher (24 أغسطس 2013)

ارجو اى مساعدة فى الحصول على اى بيانات فى تحاليل المايكروبيولوجى لمياه الشرب


----------



## mohra78 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

التحليل الميكروبلوجي مهم جدا


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*ميكرو*

انت في التحاليل الميكروبيةاهم شى الكشف عن الe.coliلذلك اسهل شئ تجيب ميديا ‏SelectiveللE.COLIزي الENdoagar media ‎طبخها سهل جدا ع العلبة تطبخها وتزرع عليها اذا ظهر نمو فضي يبقى المياه ملوثة أما اذا لم يظهر نمو فالمياه امنة


----------

